# Channas



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

One of my Puntata's


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very impressive...love that barca


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how could some states ban those cute little fish









nice fish and pics man


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

god i love that barca. Give it to me


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I want to see that redline grow


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> how could some states ban those cute little fish


 Because of people like LU!









Nice Channas btw.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> god i love that barca. Give it to me


 only the barca?

i want them all


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that is some wicked look'n fish







very nice camera work also


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

In a petstore near my house they have a pong with one huge snakehead in it and a couple smaller ones. They only cost $30 each.


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Too bad you didn't get them in pairs...................


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome shots.









That barca looks intense.


----------

